# vomiting



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Last Tuesday Charlie was acting himeself very energetic until 11:30pm he vomited his dinner up and continued vomiting all through the night. I fasted him until Thursday Morning and he vomited it up. Even through the hole time he was being fasted he couldnt stop vomiting bile. I took him to the vet Thursday afternoon and they did exrays and couldnt find anything but his lungs were white not black which they said could be from the vomiting. They said his hips wernt good:frown: but thats :frownff topic. He has been on apo metoclop and sulcrate since Thursday and no more vomiting he seems a bit quiet but doing much betterr. His meds end Monday. I switched his diet gradually due to food allergies. Hese on Natures variety limited ingredient instinct lamb. Hese been on it about 2 weeks. Do you think the food is what made him sick. I hate to switch again if I dont have to. His stools were good for the first time in months and no rashes.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't switch his food just yet. If he gets sick again then I would just go with a different bag.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I decided I am going to give Raw a try. I just bought some chicken small drumsticks, gizzards, liver and thighs and sardines. I only have a bit of kibble left anyway. Charlie had kibble this morning. Would it be ok to give him three small drumsticks tonight or wate. He weighs 48Ib. I dont want to upset his stomach more but I really want to give the raw a try and I dont have enough kibble any to last me the week. What do you think I should do.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> I decided I am going to give Raw a try. I just bought some chicken small drumsticks, gizzards, liver and thighs and sardines. I only have a bit of kibble left anyway. Charlie had kibble this morning. Would it be ok to give him three small drumsticks tonight or wate. He weighs 48Ib. I dont want to upset his stomach more but I really want to give the raw a try and I dont have enough kibble any to last me the week. What do you think I should do.


I am SO glad you're giving raw a shot! Its really the best way to feed a dog. 

I would wait to give him raw until tomorrow morning. I suggest fasting a dog 24 hours before giving the first raw meal...especially since he's been sick this past week. Only give him one raw meaty bone like a drumstick in the morning and don't give him another one until later tomorrow evening. Continue giving bone in chicken for a few weeks before adding in any other protein sources. If the sardines you got are fresh (not canned) you can add those in after chicken. Liver you wont want to feed for at least two months after the switch as they are very rich and can give dogs diarrhea. 

Please read through the link in my signature for more information about feeding raw and transitioning the easiest way. Glad to hear that you've decided to take to raw feeding!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Good for you! Once you see the changes, you will wonder why you didn't learn about this a long time ago! Keep us posted, and we are all always to help and answer questions.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I found a good website Totally Raw Natural Dog Food - TotallyRawDogFood.com I have a few questions. Do I feed once a day in the morning or twice a day. He is very active and use to being fed twice a day when he was on kibble. Do I need to give a supplement, How do I no if he is geting enough bone or calcium. Do I need to measure or just estimate. Sorry for all the questions I have done lots of research but some say give additives and others say no. Also are veggies, greens and oils neccesary. I just want to make sure he is geting a balanced diet. I cant ask my vet questions becasue they are against raw and want him on a vet food which I wont ever do.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats!

I would feed twice a day. I feed muscle meat in the mornings and give the boney meal in the evening. As far as supplements go I think you will get a lot of different opinions on that. With a healthy dog you shouldn't have to add anything but you said your dog could have hip problems. I would look into Nupro or Phycox and for a treat I would use chicken feet, great for the joints. I don't feed it as a meal but my guys love it for their treats. As far as to if he is getting enough bone, check his poop. Runny or soft poop add more bone. Dry, chalky or blowing dust poop add more muscle meat. Feed 2 to 3% of his body weight each day. IMO, dogs do not need veggies or greens. 

Never feel bad about asking a question. We were all new and lost at some point. I still am! 

Most important tip. Don't switch proteins too fast. Your dog will get the runs and it will scare the crap out of you. Slow and steady. 

Good Luck
Robin


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

ok thanks for all your help.


----------



## sadie (Sep 5, 2011)

I had a 10 yr old lab who was raised on Purina. Then her hair all fell out. Right down to the hair follicle. Her skin turned black, she itched and stank so bad. Vet ran tests, couldn't find anything. On top of that, she vomited all the time. I went nuts changing dog foods and ended up with 4 Health. She loved it and ate it well for 3 weeks, then the vomiting started again. On top of that, she couldn't control her bladder, urinated where she lay or stood up. I started feeding her scrambled eggs, then ground beef (fried) with rice, which she ate. She died two days later. She was blind in one eye and the vet thought she may have had a brain tumor. I guess it was her age, but it's hard to lose them anyway.


----------

